# Will a 69 bumper fit on a 70 front end?



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like the 69 front bumper for the lemans. Does anyone know if it is a direct fit or do you have to change the fenders? I know you have to change the grills and such, but what about the fenders? I would like to put one on my 1970 LeMans.


----------

